# Bugs part II



## reinreb (Aug 1, 2010)

I don’t want to hijack faygrimms thread, but this brings up a topic I never really thought about….bugs in the camper. Here in Canada where I live we don’t see many roaches, we have the almighty earwigs. Small and able to get into anything, they like dark and damp areas. Spiders, yeah we have them here too, but not so bothersome yet with our new Trailer.
But down south like where happiestcamper lives in South Carolina, where do you begin in keeping these gawd awful critters out? Do you somehow set up a barrier at all points where the RV meets the ground, is it just cleanliness. Every trailer park must have different scenarios for bugs. My wife and I are planning to tour the US once we get Canada seen and I’d like to be ready for any stowaways. 
Here is an Earwig usually never more than 3/4 of an inch.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, that looks like a mini scorpion 

We never did a lot with our camper, and being in the south as well (TN) we have plenty of them. Every spring when getting the camper ready we will clean it out and de-winterize, and of course we find the usual spiders and such. 

The only problem we ever have at campgrounds was ants, flies and skeeters. We camp at lakes and in the woods and really never had much of a problem.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

We've had spiders at home in the driveway, flies at some campgrounds, ants at some campsites, bees, wasps, ticks, earwigs, and a big millipede on our latest trip. Then we've had warthogs, squirrels, rabbits, raccoons and deer, too. Sometimes we forget we have invaded their natural habitats, too. Camping in the wild, I can add bear encounters, but they were mostly just nosey, because I know how to prevent them getting any food. Fortunately, they were local and smaller Black bears, not grizzlies or something as big or bigger.

I've heard all kinds of remedies as well from others who have used mint coated materials, sealing openings with expansion foam, Borax, Bounce sheets, sprays and bombs of all kinds and the list is too long for me to think about. God's creatures come in all shapes, sizes, ugliness and cuteness. Sometimes I ignore them, but most times I try and figure out what they are after and remove what they are looking for (or store it better). After all, those creatures are just trying to find a place to live or something to eat and you just might have brought it along.

I guess the most successful, but most expensive solution would be a psychiatrist to calm our phobias and teach us tolerance and calmness when trying to react to the invaders. Otherwise a hammer to smash them to smithereens would be cheaper unless you wail on the little invaders too hard.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I use the bounce sheets - don't know if it keeps any extra out (seems to), but it keeps the camper smelling fresh.

If I see an ant problem at a CG when I pull in, I spray the tires and tongue jack with bug spray.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I take an ant powder, more like granules, I make a circle around my trailer and spread it on the ground before I back into the site. Spray everything that comes in contact with the ground with an ant spray.
The campground we go to, on vacation, has the little red ants. We got them the first time there. Since I have been doing what I do they aren't a problem.
Winter, I use the bounce drier sheets. It seems to work on mice, kinda. I tried the fresh cab. The mice got caught in the trap right next to it. That was the worst year for mice.
Rest of the bugs, we just deal with it. Although the mosquito population seems to have calmed down a bit, since I put up a bat house not far from my trailer.
As for the rest of the visitors check my album out animal friends.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

a couple of spiders will keep the bugs down, a green snake or two keep the spiders under control and .....

just check the covers before you crawl into bed.:thumbup1:


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

bobrussell said:


> a couple of spiders will keep the bugs down, a green snake or two keep the spiders under control and .....
> 
> just check the covers before you crawl into bed.:thumbup1:


The green snake will keep my DW out of the trailer too. Can you buy them at a pet shop or do you have to catch them?:rotflmao1:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

A rattlesnake and a spray can will do. If you put enough paint on the rattle, it will glue it quiet.

dogbone, please don't get a snake. I fear someone was just messing with your mind. I hope no one else falls for our schenanigans. (I see your ROFL)


----------



## zamboniman (Jun 18, 2011)

Comet powder will keep earwigs away.


----------

